# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Liebherr] πρόβλημα με εξατμιστη

## dimitrisdimas

Παιδιά καλησπέρα έχω ένα ψυγείο liebherr cnesf 4003 που έχει τρυπήσει η πλάτη του.Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα   για το αν αλλάζετε ή μπορεί να γίνει κάτι διαφορετικο,να σας πω πως έχει τριοδη μαγνητική από πίσω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δες τι λένε 47 "ευχαριστημένοι" είσαι ο 48ος και επιμένεις να φτιαχτεί? (όλα χαλάνε αλλά πρόσεξε τις ημερομηνίες που χαλάει το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο από την ώρα αγοράς )
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/homeo...rr-fridge.html
Αιωνία η μνήμη της Liebherr .

----------


## dimitrisdimas

τι να πω για την liebherr, τζαμπα τα λευτα που δίνουν για την ''ποιότητα'' που σου παρέχουν,ευχαριστω πάντως για την συμμετοχή σου!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> τι να πω για την liebherr, τζαμπα τα λευτα που δίνουν για την ''ποιότητα'' που σου παρέχουν,ευχαριστω πάντως για την συμμετοχή σου!


Η Liebherr είχα ακούσει παλιά ότι ήταν η κορυφαία εταιρία στον τομέα της ακόμη και για αεροπορικές εταιρίες !! 

Και ο αδερφός μου είχε πάρει τέτοιο ψυγείο Liebherr κάπου από το 90 αν θυμάμαι καλά και δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα μέχρι τώρα , αντίθετα δουλεύει "σκυλί" . (τα παλιάς γενιάς ) 
Όμως εκτός την Liebherr ακόμη και πολύ μεγάλα και τρανταχτά ονόματα της παλιάς εποχής όπως Siemens / bosch / aeg κτλ ... στο σήμερα το θεωρώ μεγάλο αστείο να ξεπέφτουν με μοντέλα που χαλάνε στην 3 ετία 4 ετία ... αυτό το πράγμα από σοβαρό άτομο και σοβαρή σκέψη μεταφράζεται σε "πονηρές εταιρίες" του κερατά . Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι.

Το πιο αστείο από όλα ξέρεις πιο είναι? .. ότι αν μιλούσαμε για συσκευές που χαλάνε(σύντομα) επειδή υπάρχει η προσθήκη "ηλεκτρονικής πλακέτας " κτλ κτλ .... τα συγκεκριμένα της liebherr χαλάνε από διαρροές σωληνώσεων !!!!!!! (που εννοείται σε παλιότερα μοντέλα δεν είχαν αυτό το πρόβλημα ) ... και όταν λέμε με τα "χρόνια η κάθε εταιρία εξελίσσεται προς το καλύτερο " το να βλέπεις τώρα σωληνώσεις από την ίδια εταιρία να "τρυπάει" στην 3 ετία ... !!!... είναι όντως καραγκιοζιλίκια

Πλέον δεν υπάρχουν εποχές που λέγαμε "θα αγοράσω κάτι επώνυμο " για να έχω ήσυχο το κεφάλι μου.
Αλλά πλέον ο μόνος τρόπος να "σωθεί" κάποιος είναι να ψάξει να βρει συσκευές που να καλύπτονται από *γραπτή εγγύηση* (πωλητή/αντιπροσωπείας/ επίσημη της εταιρίας) και με σφραγίδα , και ίσως αν υποστηρίζεται "επέκταση εγγύησης" (με χρηματική κάλυψη ανά έτος κτλ) . να διαβαστούν προσεκτικά από εσάς οι "όροι εγγύησης" (και στα ψιλά γράμματα ) του τι καλύπτει και τι όχι μια εγγύηση. Να μην δέχεστε με τίποτα "προφορική εγγύηση " από τον πωλητή . αλλά πάντα γραπτή με σφραγίδα και υπογραφή.

----------


## lefteris251

Μπορεις να βάλεις καινουριο εξατμιστη εξωτερικα με καινουριες σωληνώσεις. Τα liebher εχουν αυτο τ προβλημα κ το μονο π κανεις η το πετας η βαζεις εξωτερικους εξατμιστες πανω κατω

----------

